# Plasmonic, the new softsynth from Absynth creator



## funnybear (Jan 15, 2020)

Just backed the new softsynth Plasmonic from Brian Clevinger, the creator of NI’s Absynth. 

it’s on Indigogo now:
Indiegogo page

Sounds intriguing. Absynth was one of my first softsynth and so ahead of its time.


----------



## baboon (Feb 6, 2020)

I'm curious!


----------



## DivingInSpace (Feb 6, 2020)

This does actually look like something new compared to most other "GROUNDBREAKING SYNTHESIZERS" which are in reality just subtractive/wavetable synths that doesn't stand up to Zebra. I'll keep my eyes on this.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Feb 8, 2020)

Same here; unlike most other over-hyped new synth announcements, this one is actually impressing me so far with the sneak previews.


----------

